# Wet caterpillar!



## orionmystery (Feb 14, 2012)

A wet one...and a dying one.

night macro after a heavy downpour
















and one that's dying




animation showing the grub's movement






how i create animation: How to create animation from still images? | Up Close with Nature


----------



## eddlum25 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good job. Hell I need a Macro lens


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 14, 2012)

great shots, I think I'm going to look into getting me a macro lens.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 14, 2012)

wlbphoto said:


> great shots, I think I'm going to look into getting me a macro lens.


 


eddlum25 said:


> Good job. Hell I need a Macro lens



Thanks, wlbphoto, eddlum25.


----------



## paigew (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice! I love #2


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely, as always! I see you are inspiring competition! Good! I know your shots always inspire me!


----------



## ishootmuscles (Feb 14, 2012)

Great shots. Awesome vivid colors, very clean and sharp images. Just great!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice, I love his little face! <3 The images are tack sharp, great exposure, and colors rock! Awesome!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 14, 2012)

Fine shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 15, 2012)

paigew said:


> Nice! I love #2


 


cgipson1 said:


> Lovely, as always! I see you are inspiring competition! Good! I know your shots always inspire me!


 


ishootmuscles said:


> Great shots. Awesome vivid colors, very clean and sharp images. Just great!


 


Bossy said:


> Very nice, I love his little face! <3 The images are tack sharp, great exposure, and colors rock! Awesome!


 


Thunder_o_b said:


> Fine shots.



Thanks for looking and commenting, paigew, Charlie, ishootmuscles, Bossy, Thunder.


----------



## orunraandoreo (Feb 15, 2012)

that looks cute, nice shot


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 15, 2012)

orunraandoreo said:


> that looks cute, nice shot



Thanks,  orunraandoreo.


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 15, 2012)

once again, just outstanding...if the goofy weather here would ever cooperate I want to find some bugs too.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 16, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> once again, just outstanding...if the goofy weather here would ever cooperate I want to find some bugs too.



Thank you,  Aloicious. I hope you'll get to go out and macro soon!


----------



## Aloicious (Feb 16, 2012)

I've been experimenting with random inanimate things around the house, but nothing too interesting.


----------



## JessicaLynn (Feb 16, 2012)

These photos are amazing!!!!!!!!!! I love the water droplets on the catepillar


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice work. Looking forward to spring here so I can get the macro working on bugs. Nothing but grey and brown with cold rain here now. Not even a good winter.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 18, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> I've been experimenting with random inanimate things around the house, but nothing too interesting.


 


JessicaLynn said:


> These photos are amazing!!!!!!!!!! I love the water droplets on the catepillar


 


Infinite_Day said:


> Very nice work. Looking forward to spring here so I can get the macro working on bugs. Nothing but grey and brown with cold rain here now. Not even a good winter.



Thanks for the comments, Aloicious, Jessica, Infinite_Day!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 18, 2012)

Dayum.
I gotta find me a catipillar.
Very nice.

How do you like that MP-e65?
Also , are you using focus rails for certain subjects?
That lens makes Canon worth a second look as macro goes.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 19, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Dayum.
> I gotta find me a catipillar.
> Very nice.
> 
> ...



Thanks LightSpeed. I love the MP-E65 but there are things it can't do. Anything bigger than 22mm won't fit into the frame at the minimum magnification of 1:1.


----------

